# What is Best and cheapest way to get broadband



## partnership (11 Aug 2011)

Currently have boradband with Vodafone on landline with free calls.  Never use the landline as have free calls on mobile.  Cost is €45 a month.  Is there a cheaper option for good quality broadband in the house (live in Meath countryside location) as there are 3 laptops using it.
Thanks


----------



## Jazz01 (11 Aug 2011)

All depends on the usage & the connection speed. Eircom prices ( I feel) are on the expensive side (I'm using them at the mo).. I know "Three" have some offers out there aswell, was talking to them few weeks back... think it's around the same price, but you might be getting faster connection... I assume 02 will be in around the same, there doesn't seem to be much competition regarding prices is you don't live in a large town or city...


----------



## RMCF (14 Aug 2011)

Remember that mobile broadband supplied by the likes of 3, O2 won't be as consistent and steady overall as broadband provided down a phone line.


----------



## Mark inLucan (2 Oct 2011)

I got phone and mobile broadband with 3 on the 40 euro pm plan (flex max I think)
Bill is usually around 50 euro (with usage items in the small print)
Broadband quality is variable, cant use rteplayer with it
Maybe ok if you are sitting on the mast...
Checked speed this morning   down 0.87 up 0.47
Tied to a 18 month contract!
Thinking of getting UPC @ 25euro pm


----------



## RMCF (2 Oct 2011)

You will have a difficult time trying to equate *cheap *with *best*, as you ask.

Cheap will more than likely be poor quality, be it in terms of signal, reliability or download limit.


----------



## Knuttell (2 Oct 2011)

RMCF said:


> You will have a difficult time trying to equate *cheap *with *best*, as you ask.



Reminds me of that line in the Simpsons..

_"Furthermore to this beer, I would also like three of your finest, cheapest cigars. Here's my ID which confirms my adultivity."_


From speaking to friends who have tried the likes of 3 etc they found the service very poor/patchy.

Vodafone also do BB from e38pm(T&Cs apply)Though you would be better off on the e45pm package...I think both in terms of price and reliability Vodafone are hard to beat.

http://www.vodafone.ie/df/homebroadband/broadbandonly/


----------

